# Riding switch..help!



## kanny (Feb 5, 2011)

i'd say im a "competent" rider with regular direction, (can turn down blacks comfortably)

however i can't for the life of me ride switch especially on the toeside and when its heel-to-toe transition, i either over-turn or engage the edge too quick and just eat it.


Any help guys?


----------



## Memphis Hawk (Dec 26, 2011)

If you can do blacks comfortably, then you you know how to snowboard. Just pretend like you a learning everything all over again in a mirror. You already did it before. Practice makes perfect. Switch = The great equalizer. It's like watching Michael Shumacher crash in a rain race. You know he's the greatest F1 driver ever, but get the track wet and he can crash like nobody's business.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

When learning switch one thing I found helped in the very beginning was doing J turns. You start out on one edge, completely stopped. Lets say your toe edge, point your shoulder in the direction you want to go. Let yourself go down the fall line. Next engage your edge, and carve to a stop. Now you will be on your heel edge, so you can repeat with the opposite edge. Since it is only half of the linked turn it is easier to learn, and the speed is quite slow. 

The biggest problem with riding switch I found was pressure and timing. When I wanted to disengage my edge and start switching to the other edge, I tended to have a balanced stance, BUT my back leg had more pressure. So I wasn't leaning in the back seat, but I was activley putting pressure on the back foot. This made it very awkward when I tried to turn. You really want to have a bit more pressure on the front foot as you start the turn, and then follow through with the back.

Switch is difficult for most people, best thing you can do it is practice, a lot.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

for me it's a conscious effort to remember to keep more weight on my front foot. I still have to mentally tell myself that from time to time. I'm not a hard carver switch but can smoothly ride blues and greens switch and I'm happy at that point. I am able to land park tricks switch, but I can't start/do them switch 

Got bored last year when my kids bailed on me at the hill. Spent like 3 days mainly riding switch. It is relearning all over again but it does come much faster the second time


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

kanny said:


> i'd say im a "competent" rider with regular direction, (can turn down blacks comfortably)
> 
> however i can't for the life of me ride switch especially on the toeside and when its heel-to-toe transition, i either over-turn or engage the edge too quick and just eat it.
> 
> ...


Read this thread > http://www.snowboardingforum.com/tips-tricks-instructors/43403-riding-switch.html

Lots of useful advice :thumbsup:


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i cant remember who said it but i read something in a similar thread and the dude mentioned to think about riding switch as an entirely new stance, and not as riding backwards. it helped me out a lot, it knocked down the mental block i had about committing to my turns


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

i rode switch all day yesterday and it was like learning to ride again. i can actually turn better on shorter carves than longer ones cuz i think it makes me analyze what i need to do to turn rather than just do it on shorter carves. also i learn not to lean back(again)so i won't shoot myself to warp speed and crash:laugh:


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

when i was teaching myself to ride i ended up all over the place, spinning around and switching back and forth from reg to goofy. the outcome of all of that mess was that i now can ride completely comfortable both ways. i prefer regular, but when i switch always concentrate on center of gravity, without concentrating too much at all.....haha sorry that probabably isnt much help.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

Some very good advice here. Biggest tip I can give is too get back to easier terrain to start off with. Too many people try to learn new skills on terrain that doesn't allow them to relax or concentrate on the new skill or task they are trying to complete.

Try this linear progression of movements.

1. Riding across the hill in a traverse
2. Garland/Twisting board: then start to flatten out your front foot to the toeside(you don't need to press it down all the way to the snow but it should feel like you are starting to roll your weight from your heel to at the least the center of the board) This will cause you to start to get into the fall line.
3. Rotate/spin your feet/hips in the direction you are trying to turn.
4. Once fully in the fall line engage/pressing your toeside edge into the snow.
5. Finish out the turn but finishing your rotation across the hill to slightly up.

To assist please look or refer to the following spatial relation of you board lengthwise(i.e. where the "nose" of it is pointing) on the snow.
1. Across the hill / perpindicular to the fall line.
2. Pointed slighty down the hill/ think 45 degree angle
3. in the fall line or board is pointed straight down the hill
4. Pointed slightly across the hill at a 45 degree angle opposite of #2
5. back across the hill

or can be referred to clock positions is 6 o clock is down the hill
right to left turn visa versa for left to right turn.
1. nine o'clock
2. seven o'clock
3. six o'clock
4. five o'clock
5. three o'clock


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Prepare yourself in advance to crash, and become okay with the expectation. Remember your basically learning all over. Most my friends trying to learn are basically just scared to crash. They have become competent getting down the hill and don't want to fall. As soon as you let that go you will learn. There's nothing wrong with falling. When I learned I just put my mind to learning and road 90% switch for the next few times I rode. You sacrifice those days, but in the long run its worth it. Plus your out there to get better right? If not why would you be trying to learn it.

Remember if your not falling your not progressing or learning. Just don't bomb it and knock yourself out!


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

I found it easier to learn on blues than greens.


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

kanny said:


> i'd say im a "competent" rider with regular direction, (can turn down blacks comfortably)
> 
> however i can't for the life of me ride switch especially on the toeside and when its heel-to-toe transition, i either over-turn or engage the edge too quick and just eat it.
> 
> ...


Kinda in the same boat myself- I found getting low on the board (bending knees) really helped- riding regular I've naturally been standing taller and forgot when I first started keeping a low center of gravity helps.


----------

